# List places that still sell chesteze



## Wheyman

Seems boots have stopped selling it, so have Lloyds pharmacy, even my local independant pharmacy has stopped. I have found this article which could be to blame Ephedrine warning issued as dangerous drug linked to death of three soldiers is widely available on Scotland's streets - Daily Record

Can people list places/pharmacys still selling it~>


----------



## Prince Adam

Amazon used to?


----------



## Wheyman

Prince Adam said:


> Amazon used to?


Ideally chains of pharmacies.


----------



## DappaDonDave

Boots?

Lloyds?

This place - Do-Do ChestEze 9 Tablets | Bronchial Cough | Chemist Direct


----------



## Wheyman

DappaDonDave said:


> Boots?
> 
> Lloyds?
> 
> This place - Do-Do ChestEze 9 Tablets | Bronchial Cough | Chemist Direct


Boots have stopped,

Loyds have stopped


----------



## DappaDonDave

Wheyman said:


> Boots have stopped,
> 
> Loyds have stopped


https://m.pharmacy2u.co.uk/Product/ProductView/3be8e84d-dbf1-4980-b8ae-436a66b8854c


----------



## DappaDonDave

https://www.weldricks.co.uk/product/3353612_do-do-chesteze-tablets-pack-of-9


----------



## 4NT5

You can get them on ebay?


----------



## Wheyman

4NT5 said:


> You can get them on ebay?


no chesteze | eBay


----------



## andyhuggins

I believe that you can still get it from Amazon if that is any help.


----------



## nWo

andyhuggins said:


> I believe that you can still get it from Amazon if that is any help.


You believe wrong, Mr Huggins Sr.


----------



## Kristina

Haha I remember when I first went to my local Lloyd's, the first time I was curious to try an ECA stack... when I asked the lady if they sell ChestEze, she just looked at me and scowled "No. We DON'T" as though I was asking her for heroin.

I've got a local one that sells it... you just need to try around. Or order online.

Personally hated it though. Can't stand the stuff. Just makes me wish I was in a club; hate feeling wired whilst having to just get on with my day working and trying to feel "normal"..


----------



## andyhuggins

I said:


> You believe wrong' date=' Mr Huggins Sr.  [/quote']
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that point and saving the op the time of checking it out. I am sure there are a lot more sites that can supply it. Maybe you could help the op by doing some research and posting the sites?


----------



## nWo

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks for clarifying that point and saving the op the time of checking it out. I am sure there are a lot more sites that can supply it. Maybe you could help the op by doing some research and posting the sites?


They're very far and few between at the moment mate, seems to have been some sort of blanket ban on the stuff or something like that and only the overseas online pharmacies still do it.


----------



## Wheyman

I am sure you can get in online my point really is that its being banned/taken off shelves it seems in the UK at local pharmacies. I have used it many times and love it. I know some people hate ECA but Its a personal thing.


----------



## 4NT5

I said:


> You believe wrong' date=' Mr Huggins Sr.  [/quote']
> 
> I believe he was correct. I found a link through Amazon.
> 
> Edit. Just realised only 2 per order!


----------



## 4NT5

Wheyman said:


> I am sure you can get in online my point really is that its being banned/taken off shelves it seems in the UK at local pharmacies. I have used it many times and love it. I know some people hate ECA but Its a personal thing.


Try multipharmacy.com

Do-Do ChestEze 9 Tablets Please Note- Only 2 Product Allowed Per Order |Multi Pharmacy


----------



## nWo

4NT5 said:


> I believe he was correct. I found a link through Amazon.
> 
> Edit. Just realised only 2 per order!


That link takes me to the homepage mate lol.


----------



## Verno

Just buy eph from canada


----------



## DappaDonDave

Wheyman said:


> I am sure you can get in online my point really is that its being banned/taken off shelves it seems in the UK at local pharmacies. I have used it many times and love it. I know some people hate ECA but Its a personal thing.


But like skat I guess...each to their own


----------



## scot-ish

just buy it off a supplier who sells other things as well, much better results and not as expensive.


----------



## 4NT5

@Wheyman have you had any joy getting chesteze?

Tried looking myself and all online with little success


----------



## SickCurrent

Why not just cut to the chase and souce ephedrine instead?

Chesteze has other chit in it thats allegedly toxic at the doses used by BBers..

All this nanny state bollocks p1sses me off though.

brb relocating to mexico.....


----------



## happygorila

Even ebay stopped too


----------



## Wheyman

Seems my local little chemist had some today so I got a box.

@SickCurrent it has 100mg Theophylline PH

Ephedrine Hydrochloride 18.31 mg

Caffeine 30mg

seems the mix of Ephedrine and Thepphylline has a bonus effect Effect of ephedrine and theophylline on weight loss, resting energy expenditure and lipoprotein lipase activity in obese over-fed rats. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Asda still sell them i believe and super drug chemists.


----------



## Wheyman

CandleLitDesert said:


> Asda still sell them i believe and super drug chemists.


My local superdrug have stopped

My local Asda has stopped


----------



## HEEL

Wheyman said:


> Seems my local little chemist had some today so I got a box.
> 
> @SickCurrent it has 100mg Theophylline PH
> 
> Ephedrine Hydrochloride 18.31 mg
> 
> Caffeine 30mg
> 
> seems the mix of Ephedrine and Thepphylline has a bonus effect Effect of ephedrine and theophylline on weight loss, resting energy expenditure and lipoprotein lipase activity in obese over-fed rats. - PubMed - NCBI


The effect of ephedrine (E) and theophylline (T), administered alone and in combination (E/T), on weight loss, resting energy expenditure and post-heparin lipoprotein lipase activity in plasma (PHLA) and in adipose tissue (ATLP) were investigated in obese over-fed rats, who had been diet restricted (-40% of normal caloric intake) for three weeks. E, T and E/T significantly increased weight loss in all experimental groups as compared to the controls. Weight loss was achieved not only by preventing the adaptive fall in resting energy expenditure associated with diet restriction, but by raising it above basal level. *The effect of E/T mixture was no greater than that of E or T alone.* E, T and E/T administration increased PHLA in plasma while hypocaloric diet alone did not influence the activity of the enzyme. ATLP in the epididymal fat pads decreased insignificantly in all experimental groups, as well as in the controls. Serum cholesterol levels were not influenced by hypocaloric diet and by drug administration, but serum triglycerides increased significantly in E, T and E/T treated groups. The elevation of PHLA after ephedrine and/or theophylline administration was mostly due to an increase in the hepatic lipase (HL) level. This enzyme contributes to the removal of the atherogenic intermediate density lipoproteins from blood serum. The increased HL activity in drug-treated, diet-restricted obese rats may therefore play a role in the prevention of atherosclerosis.


----------



## Wheyman

Its gone sadly. No more Chesteze


----------



## Frost_uk

HEEL said:


> The effect of ephedrine (E) and theophylline (T), administered alone and in combination (E/T), on weight loss, resting energy expenditure and post-heparin lipoprotein lipase activity in plasma (PHLA) and in adipose tissue (ATLP) were investigated in obese over-fed rats, who had been diet restricted (-40% of normal caloric intake) for three weeks. E, T and E/T significantly increased weight loss in all experimental groups as compared to the controls. Weight loss was achieved not only by preventing the adaptive fall in resting energy expenditure associated with diet restriction, but by raising it above basal level. *The effect of E/T mixture was no greater than that of E or T alone.* E, T and E/T administration increased PHLA in plasma while hypocaloric diet alone did not influence the activity of the enzyme. ATLP in the epididymal fat pads decreased insignificantly in all experimental groups, as well as in the controls. Serum cholesterol levels were not influenced by hypocaloric diet and by drug administration, but serum triglycerides increased significantly in E, T and E/T treated groups. The elevation of PHLA after ephedrine and/or theophylline administration was mostly due to an increase in the hepatic lipase (HL) level. This enzyme contributes to the removal of the atherogenic intermediate density lipoproteins from blood serum. The increased HL activity in drug-treated, diet-restricted obese rats may therefore play a role in the prevention of atherosclerosis.


 ET is alone? I thought he went home?


----------



## Wheyman

anyone know which countries still allow ephedride?


----------



## noel

china / hong kong

HOWEVER even in HK the pharmacies wont sell you as much and no one sends as it gets the attention of the narcotics police ....its just not worth the hassle... as youll be treated the same as someone selling Coke or any other class A.... which is far more profitable...


----------



## Eddias

You can still buy Ephedrine through Canada. not sure about Chesteze though


----------



## jones105

Sudafed decongestant from lloyds,Asda,Tesco etc etc

60mg pseudo effedrine in them,same as chest eze


----------



## mjl1990

jones105 said:


> Sudafed decongestant from lloyds,Asda,Tesco etc etc
> 
> 60mg pseudo effedrine in them,same as chest eze


 Chesteze is ephedrine not pseudoephedrine which provides no CNS stimulation its simply a bronchodilator.

It may still suppress appetite, I haven't tried it.


----------



## Sasnak

Anything you buy otc at a uk pharmacy will generally only contain pseudoephedrine. Good luck with finding any product containing any more than a nominal amount of Ephedrine. Many brands will often contain differing active ingredients depending on the prescription status (even legality) of the country it is marketed in.

https://www.gov.uk/drug-safety-update/pseudoephedrine-and-ephedrine-nasal-decongestants#sales-restrictions


----------



## jones105

mjl1990 said:


> Chesteze is ephedrine not pseudoephedrine which provides no CNS stimulation its simply a bronchodilator.
> 
> It may still suppress appetite, I haven't tried it.


 So you haven't tried it??? So you can't really give your opinion other than what you have read?

pseudo eff is very mild yes,but pop two and you'll feel the difference 'I've tried it '


----------



## mjl1990

jones105 said:


> So you haven't tried it??? So you can't really give your opinion other than what you have read?
> 
> pseudo eff is very mild yes,but pop two and you'll feel the difference 'I've tried it '


 Placebo effect.

Did you ever use real cheteze?


----------



## jones105

mjl1990 said:


> Placebo effect.
> 
> Did you ever use real cheteze?


 Yes,many years ago,and real eff...the pseudo don't compare but there is a mild effect from them,with some caffeine

defo not a placebo dude..


----------

